
Prima donna engineers - prostoalex
http://techcrunch.com/2016/06/02/the-prima-donna-engineering-effect/
======
dudul
I should have stopped at "Jimmy Wales", instead I made the mistake of reading
until "“Working hard” is rolling into work at 10:22 am and wanting to leave by
4:50 pm because you’re tired".

Seriously. What if the guy is in the office 1 hour less than the normal
"9-to-5" if he delivers? Do you pay him to fill a seat or to deliver working
software that solves business problems?

------
victorhugo31337
Jimmy Wales, lol.

